# Robot con motor de 12v cc



## Elvic (Abr 30, 2007)

hola a todos
Un robot con motores de 12v la alimentación eléctrica la quiero realizar con una batería de automóvil, pero he hay el problema:

1 podria alimentar el PIC con un regulador 7805?
2 podría utilizar un CI puente H como el LD293 pero el problema es la corriente 

Los motores de los automóviles de 12v de los limpia parabrisas,

bueno espero alguna idea de parte de ustedes de como alimentar el PIC con la batería de 12v 

saludos.


----------



## JV (May 3, 2007)

Hola elvic, efectivamente, puedes alimentar un PIC con u 7805, no entiendo cual seria la duda al respecto. Sobre el segundo punto, no entiendo que quieres decir...

Saludos..


----------



## Elvic (May 3, 2007)

bien pues si me refería a la corriente que circularía a través del l293d y la solución fue utilizarlos 2 uno para cada motor, conectados en paralelo 

in1 in3: entrada 1 con entrada 2
in2 in4 
E1 E2: enable 1 con enable 2
y por supuesto

out1 con out3
out2 con out4

Es decir el l293d con sus terminales en paralelo para manejar mas corriente.
y espero haberme explicado un poco mas con este mensaje. y de esta manera resulto mas fácil el control, que de hacerlo con transistores

suerT


----------

